# When to Remove Grow Tubes?



## joshuaw (Jun 14, 2013)

I have 18 vines (six each, Vidal Blanc, Vignoles, Foch) and nearly all of them have growth outside of the grow tube, several have reached the lower wire (42") and a couple Vignoles are almost to the top wire (60"). 

At what point can I/should I remove the tubes? I know it is early, but several of the shorter plants have 3-5 trunks growing, and Im not sure if I should prune a couple off, so that they can put the energy into one or two trunks.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 15, 2013)

Tubes are mostly used in the first year, I have left them on for a second year on some of the smaller ones to protect them from damage. If yours are at the wire you can remove them. Yes cut back to one trunk, pick the strongest one and go with that one.
How old are the plants?


----------



## joshuaw (Jun 16, 2013)

The plants are a mix of 1 and 2 year old bare root, planted at the end of April. All of them had decent sized root systems, but a few had HUGE ones. Those are the ones that are nearly to the top wire. 

I think I decided to make sure I have my backyard rabbit population under control over the next couple of weeks, then I will cut the tubes off of the ones that have several trunks going so I can cull out the weaker trunks before working on getting cordons established.


----------



## Abrnth3 (Jun 16, 2013)

If you have a wild life problem like I do, Deer,rabbit coons and such you may want to leave them on or replace them after pruning.


----------



## joshuaw (Jun 17, 2013)

Im not really sure how I could replace them without causing damage (they are the Blue X tubes). No problems with deer, Im pretty sure the local coon got hit by a car last season and I havent seen evidence of one since, so it is just the rabbits. Hopefully a pellet gun can take care of that problem. What are some good deterrents I can use after I think I have gotten rid of my rabbit problem?


----------



## triebenbach07 (Jun 17, 2013)

You could mix up a weak solution of Tabasco sauce and water to mist the vegetation that you want to protect. Rabbits can't stand the spice. However, you will have to reapply the solution after every rain. A pellet gun is much more effective. ;-)
Good luck.


----------

